# Will That Dog Hunt???? Let's see some photos!



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

The Chupacabra had a great weekend last week at the Lone Star Retriever Field Trial. I was telling a friend of mine about our weekend and when I got done he asked "So Will that dog hunt?" I laughed and said "Yeah, Chupa will hunt." 

So let's see some pics of our dogs with their awards & rewards (Ribbons & Ducks)!!!!

Chupa @ 11 Months Hunting Oklahoma Mallards









Chupa last weekend after the Lone Star Derby


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

This is my first lab Abby. Trained with nothing but two SOG launchers and alot of walking by me. I wish I had a dollar for every time I walked out to set up or reset launchers for that first dog.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

That is awesome! Great looking pup! What type of duck is that?


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yep, she hunts.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Hen canvasback.


Gunners Up said:


> That is awesome! Great looking pup! What type of duck is that?


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

First pic she decided the water was to cold so she grabbed 2 teal with one retrieve.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

here are a few from this last season and Maggie with a SH title ribbon


----------



## Bartona500 (May 23, 2011)

This one hunts...


----------



## Dos Patos (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice I'm gonna dig through some photos tonight and see what I come up with.


----------



## maliretriever (May 28, 2006)

This dog will hunt!


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Gumbo is a hunting machine.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Awesme Photos! Love to see these fine animals getting to do what we work so hard for both in competition and in the field!!!


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

My boy Booeey.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

This two are pretty good. Hunted with some guy in OK, but there were no ducks and the guy I was with spent most of the time in the bathroom.





















This is the old man in AK










Another AK hunt


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Corey,

I was telling a guy this weekend about that hunt. Trying to call ducks between bouts of blowing chow and laying in the mud in the fetal position and you eating a bbq burrito in the truck on the way home. Good times, good times!!!!

Rich


----------



## jecartag (Feb 25, 2011)

This one hunts.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Dang Mo!!!! Where going to have to exchange numbers next time your in Oklahoma!


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Desire's Big Launch MH- ROCKET
Master Titled at 2 years 9 months old.
Hunts everything from small mashes here in Ohio to the Atlantic Ocean this past January.
My best friend.


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Sure Rich, when is the trial in Stillwater this spring?


----------



## Mark L (Mar 22, 2010)

The hunting is why I have her... The ribbons are because she is worth it.

Mark


----------



## grnhd (Jan 4, 2013)

Yep!
On the back of my layout boat in a rice field.








ND pothole.
















Her and my son inf flooded corn. I'll stop with these.Y'all would get tired of seeing pics of my dog if I kept going.


----------



## blackrat (Mar 19, 2011)

Barton

Just got your reply....she's beauty... British isn't she;;)))

Mike


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Mark L said:


> The hunting is why I have her... The ribbons are because she is worth it.
> Mark


Lots of cool photos .. but THAT is a great statement  

“Penny” earned her SH title at 15 months:








“Penny” earned her 1st Obedience trial qualifying scores at 19 months:









Just days before the obedience trial she went on her 1st wood duck hunt.... slow day (only 1 bird & 1 blind retrieve but ... more great to come next season


----------



## BILL NE NY (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## BILL NE NY (Aug 2, 2011)

CHAMPLAIN GOO


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

A life well lived!!!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice pictures everyone.


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

alot of great pics everyone thanks for sharing them


----------



## Dwayne Padgett (Apr 12, 2009)

HRCH Skyler 500 pt club over 4000 retrieves












HRCH Storm MH 400 pts 1 Grand pass likes to pick''em up too !


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

first live shot flyer


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Six months into owning trap.
First 2 passes towards his Jr. hunter title. 
He finished this season with 112 ducks and 39 geese.
Edited to try something.


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

8 month old pup pheasant hunting

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVo1Lk02hfo&feature=email


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Echo in her first season this year as a 1 year old slow season but managed to get her around 280 retrieves


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us










My favorite hunting girls. My daughter came home from college and said "Can I go watch you and Miley hunt?" We ended up going out several times and my daughter loved it. We were in a pass shooting area and usually got 3-4 birds in a few hours of hunting. My daughter has such I good eye for spotting game, it was nice to have her there spotting for me. I love the pic of the 2 of them as Miley was watching for ducks as Nichole is hugging her.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Gunners Up said:


> Corey,
> 
> I was telling a guy this weekend about that hunt. Trying to call ducks between bouts of blowing chow and laying in the mud in the fetal position and you eating a bbq burrito in the truck on the way home. Good times, good times!!!!
> 
> Rich


Rich we still killed em. I had a damn good time. 

Corey


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Got no ribbons but he lives to hunt. 
































edit/postscript last pic Chessie was along for the ride-retrieved one bird. 

Shorthair forlorn and angry left his master, after being left for a Labrador on opening day.


----------



## Mid Thorne (Mar 13, 2012)

My Boykin at 18 months


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow, your daughter is ambidextrous! Cute pix!!


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Dammit Rich, THERE ARE NO DUCKS IN OKLAHOMA.


----------



## SWIPER (Sep 24, 2006)

*Will That Dog Hunt????*


----------



## blinddogmaddie (Mar 7, 2008)

Maddie may not be able to see waterfowl coming in, but she can certainly hear them. Her eye's get just as crazed and big as a dog that can see. Pheasant hunting is even better as the birds get up in her face.






Running tests are just like hunting to her, wide eyed and ready to go.


----------



## SWIPER (Sep 24, 2006)

*Will That Dog Hunt????*


----------



## Scum Frog (Nov 12, 2012)

Great pics keep them coming!


----------



## maliretriever (May 28, 2006)

*sure she hunts!*

Here is Hazel, a non Lab that does a great job and guards your ducks, too!

KM


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

maliretriever said:


> Here is Hazel, a non Lab that does a great job and guards your ducks, too!
> 
> KM


That's awesome!

The Mallies on my SAR team wouldn't be caught dead in water.


----------



## BigEarl (Feb 10, 2013)

Enjoyng the pics...


----------



## maliretriever (May 28, 2006)

*Hazel*

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/images/attach/jpg.gif
Well, this is another pic of my Hazel. She LOVES hunting, water included! She just turned 9 yrs this month.

KM


----------



## maliretriever (May 28, 2006)

*This dog won't hunt!*

This dog won't hunt.








But Fifi and her kitty friend are cute


----------



## jde512 (Apr 15, 2010)

Loving the photos everyone. Keep them coming!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

this is my girl at the chattanooga retriever club derby in october, 2nd. i think she had fun that day.










this is my girl two months later with mallards and grey duck at a pond two miles away from where she got the derby 2nd! i know she had fun that day!


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

My boy Sam loved to hunt. I have albums of pics of him, hard to choose which ones to post.


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

But in the offseason he enjoyed fishing as well.......


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

RJW that was an awesome fish retrieve sam did I have never seen that before ha


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

UH HRCH Carolina's Duck Gumbo MH SHR RN WDS TDI


----------



## gsp1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Not a lab, but he did his part


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

FC Glen Lake's Lion Pride. 



Pictures of Piper at both work and play. Piper is owned by Bob Hayden.


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Finished pass and greenheads,...


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

First Pic is Idgy, owned by me, and Roux, owned by Frank Price (and me)

Next pics are Arcadia's Senor Jefe, QAA, 10 AA points

Choco dog is QAA Bleu owned by me (and Frank) in several different hunts

Last one is AFC Gracie, now deceased, in a water hunt.

Since I'm a guide, my trial dogs have gotta hunt, and they do it well.

Little Didi, daughter of Jefe and Idgy, performed well in the field as a one year old. Didn't get any pics of her!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Gary Wayne Abbott I said:


> FC Glen Lake's Lion Pride.
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of Piper at both work and play. Piper is owned by Bob Hayden.


Now dagnabit Gary, don't you remember; trial dogs can't hunt!


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Now dagnabit Gary, don't you remember; trial dogs can't hunt!


Yes I know Howard that is what they seem to say. I was/am never very good at following rules though. 












Choppers Road Slick. 


Chloe is owned by Bob Hayden. Pictured with her Open Win and a dandy late season banded Mallard.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

For almost 13 years Taffey has been "The One" doing it all.  

MPR UH HRCH Kwick Taffey of Joemac's MH


----------



## Troy Fields (Dec 10, 2012)

Here are some of Pearl's first season, from the Atlantic to beaver ponds.


"Hey dad, check this out"










Hen Eider










Sea duck mixed bag.










Atlantic Brant










Look, "no eyes" ....











Her first hunt.


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

JustinS said:


> RJW that was an awesome fish retrieve sam did I have never seen that before ha


Thank you Justin he was truely comical to watch and would swim for hours "fishing", when he was tired and had enough he would get out of the water. He was truely my special dog and probably my dog of a lifetime. He truely amazed me in all facets of his life and on a daily basis. He was such a joy to be around. Even the folks that don't like dogs, enjoyed him. I took him everywhere with me and the only place that I couldn't take him was to work. When he was 9 or 10 he was diagnosed with Arthritis in one of his elbows, the Vet said to swim him as much as possible VS. Roading him(which was a daily thing with him in his younger years). I figured at his age at the time it wouldn't hurt a thing with letting him "fish", he knew the difference of when to fish and when not to fish. The Asian carp, silver carp, whatever you may choose to call them are litterally lousy around this area on the river. I have to admit, I had nothing to do with him fishing, he adopted that all on his own and got his exercise all at the same time.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Gary Wayne Abbott I said:


> Yes I know Howard that is what they seem to say. I was/am never very good at following rules though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one beautiful dog!!!!


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Troy Fields said:


> Here are some of Pearl's first season, from the Atlantic to beaver ponds.
> 
> 
> "Hey dad, check this out"
> ...


Troy,

Those are great photos. Really cool when you see the dogs with their handlers and the pride and joy they bring to their owners. 

Rich


----------



## Troy Fields (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank-you Rich, Pearl has been a true joy. I've owned many hunting dogs before, all beagles, LOL. Pearl is my first lab, so needless to say she looks like einstein compared to the beagles, although they were very good at what they did. Yes, lots of pride, we trained all summer and she started hunting at 7-1/2 months, we still have lots to cover and learn but she exceeded all my expectations and ended the season with 118 retrieves, 6 bands, and I gave her my own blue ribbon, 

From this...










to this, in 6 months...


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

HRCH Sam's Bosque J Driftwood, "Rif" He hunts.








He hunts with my wife too.


----------



## danboone (Jan 27, 2008)

His name is "Boone" and he hunts


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

Snakey Jake just is not done watching Ducks!









Alot of retrieves for both Jake and Jedi!!










Snakey Jakes Senior title weekend!


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

Talins Run Forrest Run





Owned by Jeff Olwell. Forrest with back to back Qualifying wins and a pair of Pintail.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice Shots as always Gary! 

Here's an advertisement.. Lol. Shaken Not-Stirred***aka Jamie after a hunt this year. Son of DC/AFC Yakity and littermate to DC/AFC Comet and 2013 National AM Qualifier Ruddy.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Yup!!


----------



## Flats3 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great day hunting. Note the variety


----------



## TonyLattuca (Jan 10, 2013)

She did. Miss her


----------



## Chris Hansen (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

Roxie's master title and diver hunting.


----------



## Sue Kish (Feb 1, 2010)

GMH OTCH CH Redadict Road Runner WCX AGN AGNJ
A Duck Toller that loves to hunt


----------



## Sue Kish (Feb 1, 2010)

GMH CH Foxgrove's Raisin' Cain QFTR WCX CD, AM MH WCX















Another Duck Toller that loves to hunt and is also QAA in Canada


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

FC Hiwood Jag's Wild Card




Owned by Paula Ferguson. Lucky with one of his two Amateur Wins and a one man limit of Greenhead and Sprig. 

I could post a bunch more but point being is contrary to popular opinion Field Trial dogs can and do hunt quite nicely as well they are amply capabale of sleeping quietly at the foot of the bed. 

Great photographs by all, thank you.


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

Yep! They hunt!


----------



## yellowlabfan (Jan 27, 2009)

*My hunting companions*



















These are my two labs last fall. My oldset lab Chunk lost part of his lower jaw to sqamus cell carcinomo. He still loves to hunt and can even chase down a crippled pheasant and catch it. My other lab loves to hunt and she (Ruby) competes in field trials.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Lauren Koch (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## cravendawg (Aug 3, 2004)

GWA -- you win SPOTY Award !


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Gumbo, an American Water Spaniel.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Bayou Magic said:


>


Might be my favorite, Frank


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Preacher, my first trial dog. He's been gone for a few years now. But he went with me for everything. Moose, Caribou, Dall Sheep, Waterfowl of course. He hated being left at home.


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

Taken some years ago, six friends after a days rough shooting in The Lammermuirs, Scotland.










The two Springers worked their guts out in some challenging cover and produced a nice mixed bag of pheasant, partridge, snipe, duck and a single red grouse. From the happy smiling faces on the left you may deduce that Blimp (green coat) and chum Simon (cammo) shot most of it!.

Eug


----------



## winger (Sep 22, 2010)

Every once in awhile


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

This Vizsla Is my best Buddy!..This is his First Grouse.....He can Hunt!


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

Buccleuch Ash, (Otherwise known as Jed) ,Can hunt. find ,work, trail,Trial,and sit on your sofa!
I never have been one for 'showing' the Big Bag!,out of respect for the Game!, and the 'Game we shoot'.
...
If you want a 'Huntin' dog however?....I challenge y'all .








Best Dog I ever had!


----------



## Jen Marenich (Jan 20, 2013)

This is Ben in the boat.






This is the day Ben ran his first blind while hunting to pick up the drake mallard I shot. I got the bird mounted.






Ben & I during HRC Finished water test.






HRC Finished pass






Senior title


----------



## Dixiedog78 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have to beg her to go hunting and testing, she really hates the flyers at MH test!!!


----------

